# Pharmacy Schools in Pakistan



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey everyone.
I didn't know where else to put this topic but I suppose this is a reasonable enough forum to put it in.

Okay, so I'm considering going to a pharmacy school in Pakistan as a foreign student from Canada. I am eligible to apply as I have Canadian citizenship and am gonna get my IBCC Equivilance done as soon as I can. I'm gonna apply under PTAP and maybe Self Finance as well, just in case ( plus, self finance isnt too expensive for pharmacy! )

I just can't find enough info on Pharmacy schools in Pakistan. So if anyone is in a pharmacy schools or can provide me with info related to this, please be kind enough to do so 

Any info would be appreciated!! Fees, best schools, the environment, hostels, process, validity of degree abroad, etc etc...
Thanks!


----------



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

rosette said:


> Hey everyone.
> I didn't know where else to put this topic but I suppose this is a reasonable enough forum to put it in.
> 
> Okay, so I'm considering going to a pharmacy school in Pakistan as a foreign student from Canada. I am eligible to apply as I have Canadian citizenship and am gonna get my IBCC Equivilance done as soon as I can. I'm gonna apply under PTAP and maybe Self Finance as well, just in case ( plus, self finance isnt too expensive for pharmacy! )
> ...


I think Riphah(IIMC) and FMH provide pharmacy courses!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

rosette said:


> Hey everyone.
> I didn't know where else to put this topic but I suppose this is a reasonable enough forum to put it in.
> 
> Okay, so I'm considering going to a pharmacy school in Pakistan as a foreign student from Canada. I am eligible to apply as I have Canadian citizenship and am gonna get my IBCC Equivilance done as soon as I can. I'm gonna apply under PTAP and maybe Self Finance as well, just in case ( plus, self finance isnt too expensive for pharmacy! )
> ...


rosette! 

the most important thing you need to know are the best pharmacy schools in pakistan;

everything comes in 2nd priority then..............best schools in lahore in order of ranking are;

Among government;
Punjab University College of Pharmacy
University of Veterinary & Animal Sciences

& private;
Lahore Medical & Dental College
Lahore University

visit there websites & communicate with admin ppl of these institutes.

Note;
FMH don't provide pharmacy course & don't know much about options outside lahore, only i can say that Ripha is a gud 1.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Some of the pharmacy institutes I know are,
Quaid e azam university, punjab university, lahore college of pharmaceutical sciences, the university of lahore, hijvery university, hamdard university, university of karachi, agha khan university, riphah university, comsats abottabad etc. unfortunately, most of them have their admissions closed already.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

anas90 said:


> rosette!
> 
> the most important thing you need to know are the best pharmacy schools in pakistan;
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!

Alright, so thats great for me cuz I'm wanting to study in Lahore. And I looked at the Punjab Univerrsity website, the Pharmacy department seems great!  
I'll try to contact them soon and see if I can get any more info from them.

Another thing, is there ANY kind of admission test or anything for pharmacy schools in Pakistan?? I'm going to apply via PTAP or maybe SFS and it doesn't want SAT II or entry test for pharmacy (but I'm writing one just in case) ...so is there any kind of test which the colleges take themselves or is it just admission simply based on your FSc/IBCC marks?

Thanks again everyone!:happy:


----------



## jabeen100 (Dec 18, 2013)

anasahmed24 said:


> I think Riphah(IIMC) and FMH provide pharmacy courses!


Yes, these both are the best for the pharmacy courses.


----------

